# Wireless Music Studio!



## BVMusic (Oct 27, 2021)

A thought came into my mind - A music studio with no wires or cables in sight on my desk!. I will appreciate it if anybody here has such a setup and can take a photo of it! I wish to be inspired! And if so, recommendations for the best sound card, speakers (monitors), and midi keyboard, all as wireless. Regarding a wireless typing keyboard and mouse that's easy to find! Thanks - Brian


----------



## Kent (Oct 27, 2021)

How much do you care about latency?


----------



## BVMusic (Oct 28, 2021)

kmaster said:


> How much do you care about latency?


I see, seems like we are not yet there yet, a complete latency free wireless studio!


----------



## Kent (Oct 28, 2021)

BVMusic said:


> I see, seems like we are not yet there yet, a complete latency free wireless studio!


there is no such thing as 'latency-free' anything—as far as we know, information can only travel at the speed of light at best. Within a given system, you'll experience additional latency through these processing or physical constraints:

- latency of thinking 'hey muscle, perform this note' to the actuated finger-movement
- latency of controller moving at all to tripping the trigger on the MIDI note
- latency of MIDI signal to reach your computer's USB bus
- latency of MIDI signal to move from USB bus to your DAW
- latency of DAW to scheduling a MIDI event
- latency of MIDI event to virtual instrument response
- latency of onset of virtual instrument response to beginning of 'sound-body' in sample
- latency of sample audio to iterate through all routing and effects to the playback buffer
- latency of playback buffer to exit your DAW and pipe to your soundcard
- latency of soundcard to pipe audio to your monitors
- latency of monitors to begin vibrating
- latency of sound (which travels *slowly* compared to the above) to reach your ears
- latency of your tympanic membrane to begin vibrating
- latency of that vibration to convert into a nervous signal
- latency of that signal to reach your brain
- latency of your conscious self becoming aware of it (i.e. we all live a few milliseconds in the past)

etc.

With wireless, you're saying that instead of these things moving along express-lane highways, at certain points they need to stop and take a bus to the next stretch, namely:

- latency of thinking 'hey muscle, perform this note' to the actuated finger-movement
- latency of controller moving at all to tripping the trigger on the MIDI note
*- latency of MIDI signal to reach wireless transmitter A
- latency of data packet to be packaged, sent, and unpacked by wireless receiver A (on computer)*
- latency of MIDI signal to reach your computer's USB bus
- latency of MIDI signal to move from USB bus to your DAW
- latency of DAW to scheduling a MIDI event
- latency of MIDI event to virtual instrument response
- latency of onset of virtual instrument response to beginning of 'sound-body' in sample
- latency of sample audio to iterate through all routing and effects to the playback buffer
- latency of playback buffer to exit your DAW and pipe to your wireless transmitter B
*- latency of data packet to be packaged, sent, and unpacked by wireless receiver B (on soundcard)*
- latency of soundcard to pipe audio stream to outputs
*- latency of output signal to reach wireless transmitter C*
*- latency of data packet to be packaged, sent, and unpacked by wireless receiver C (on monitors)*
- latency of monitors to begin vibrating
- latency of sound (which travels *slowly* compared to the above) to reach your ears
- latency of your tympanic membrane to begin vibrating
- latency of that vibration to convert into a nervous signal
- latency of that signal to reach your brain
- latency of your conscious self becoming aware of it

For every convenience, there is a cost.

It might be better to have a custom desk/cable-management solution, where you can hide the uglies out of sight while reducing opportunities for latency to occur further


----------



## Paulogic (Oct 28, 2021)

A way to simplify things is making USB - patch tru in stead of every device a USB to
a USB-HUB and to computer and so on.
All devices in your rack : One USB to computer, all others connect from one to another.
All device on you desk : same here.
USB Powered? A bigger powersupply to the first device, that can patch tru power to the other devices, is possible ! Imagine Serial powering. Shorter cables, lesser wallboxes en USB hubs needed.


----------



## BVMusic (Oct 29, 2021)

kmaster said:


> there is no such thing as 'latency-free' anything—as far as we know, information can only travel at the speed of light at best. Within a given system, you'll experience additional latency through these processing or physical constraints:
> 
> - latency of thinking 'hey muscle, perform this note' to the actuated finger-movement
> - latency of controller moving at all to tripping the trigger on the MIDI note
> ...


very interesting


Paulogic said:


> A way to simplify things is making USB - patch tru in stead of every device a USB to
> a USB-HUB and to computer and so on.
> All devices in your rack : One USB to computer, all others connect from one to another.
> All device on you desk : same here.
> USB Powered? A bigger powersupply to the first device, that can patch tru power to the other devices, is possible ! Imagine Serial powering. Shorter cables, lesser wallboxes en USB hubs needed.


interesting thanks!


----------

